
The Two Sacageweas - Thevet
http://www.buzzfeed.com/natalieshure/how-the-west-was-wrong-the-two-sacagaweas
======
witohahn
cool link. having spent years studying/researching the actual l/c journals
along with most modern book interpretations of the expedition, i still think
that clark nicknaming her 'janey' is a clue that perhaps sacajawea is the
proper, um, vernacular. also, i know of no one considered an expert who thinks
sacajawea is buried anywhere other than the fort lisa site in south dakota
which is now submerged by the lake oahe reservoir.

